# GSP versus Hughes for interim title.



## cohenp (Nov 25, 2007)

Big news in the UFC. 

Matt Serra pulls out of his fighter with Matt Hughes due to a herniated disc in his back.
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=8808

So who do they get to fight instead. Good old GSP of course. In a rubber match with Matt Hughes for the interim title until Serra is healed to fight again. 
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=8811

I am definately super excited for a Hughes GSP rubber match and Chuck Liddel versus Wanderlei Silva on the same card. Should be unreal.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2007)

This should be a great match


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 25, 2007)

Good, I may have not seen the Liddel/Silva fight had they not made the Hughes/St Pierre deal. Ought to be a good night.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2007)

Good at least they found a good match since Serra pulled out!


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone have the feeling that GSP is going to walk all over poor Matt again?


----------



## cohenp (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not sure that he will dominate. I guess it depends on how hard he has been training while he didn't have a fight signed. He jumped in with realisticly about three weeks of hard training. And we know Hughes was gunning hard for this fight. I think GSP will show up with a good game plan, I'm just curious if he'll be in really good shape. You know Hughes is coming into this fight in amazing shape, especially because it's a five rounder. I love GSP but I wonder if he'll be in good enough shape for a real war.


----------



## Jai (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't even consider the short time GSP has to work with. Maybe it will be a better fight then I first thought. As long as it doesn't turn into a Ortiz/Shamrock fight that only lasts 2 minutes I'll be happy.


----------



## Odin (Nov 26, 2007)

Im a bit concerned with why Matt would take this fight with such short notice.

Serra and GSP are two completely different fighters, both of which you would train very different to beat them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2007)

Odin said:


> Im a bit concerned with why Matt would take this fight with such short notice.
> 
> Serra and GSP are two completely different fighters, both of which you would train very different to beat them.


 
This is a dangerous fight for Matt but I am sure he was given little lee way whether he could take it or not.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya but Hughes has done gameplan for GSP twice before already. Technique wise I think he can get into a gameplan for GSP easier than GSP can get in shape for a 25 minute war. This is going to be a test for St. Pierre I think.


----------



## Odin (Nov 27, 2007)

cohenp said:


> Ya but Hughes has done gameplan for GSP twice before already. Technique wise I think he can get into a gameplan for GSP easier than GSP can get in shape for a 25 minute war. This is going to be a test for St. Pierre I think.


 
lol I think Matt got that second game plan a little wrong. ( : 

Im not so sure, its common knowledge that Matt Hughes stand up is not up to the level of GSP, and he doesnt really have that much time to improve it before the fight.


----------



## crushing (Nov 27, 2007)

I was hoping to see Hughes pound Serra into the ground.  Not that I'm a huge fan of Hughes, but Serra is really annoying on this season's TUF.

When Serra feels up to it will he fight the winner or loser of the Hughes/GSP fight first?  Or, will he get Hughes either way?


----------



## cohenp (Nov 27, 2007)

crushing said:


> I was hoping to see Hughes pound Serra into the ground. Not that I'm a huge fan of Hughes, but Serra is really annoying on this season's TUF.
> 
> When Serra feels up to it will he fight the winner or loser of the Hughes/GSP fight first? Or, will he get Hughes either way?


 

GSP and Hughes are fighting for an interim title. Like a title they'll hold until Serra is healthy enough to defend his title. So when Serra is healthy he'll fight the interim title holder. So probably the winner of Hughes and GSP. Then whoever wins that fight will be the undisputed title holder.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm dissapointed that Serra is not gonna be able to fight.  Serra's always a good time anytime you see him.  Hughes, though I like how talented he is I can't stand him as a person, oh and his constant talking about his religion drives me nutz.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 28, 2007)

I was sooo looking forward to Serra getting elevated and slammed.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's funny that most people outside of NY don't like Serra and think he's annoying while us here love the guy and don't find him annoying at all.  Now people from Boston, they are annoying.


----------



## crushing (Nov 28, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I think it's funny that most people outside of NY don't like Serra and think he's annoying while us here love the guy and don't find him annoying at all. Now people from Boston, they are annoying.


 
People usually love their hometown guy no matter how much of an **** they make of themselves.  Bisping is another one that comes to mind.


----------



## Odin (Nov 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> People usually love their hometown guy no matter how much of an **** they make of themselves. Bisping is another one that comes to mind.


 
( :


----------



## Omar B (Nov 28, 2007)

crushing said:


> People usually love their hometown guy no matter how much of an **** they make of themselves.  Bisping is another one that comes to mind.



I'll accept that.  He's a pretty cool guy though, him and a couple guys from his gym used to come into a pizza place I used to work.  All great guys, first time I met him we got to talking about Karate and Jujitsu, next thing I know the guy's writing his number on a card for me to come by the dojo.  Cool dude.

Oh, and Bisping annoys me, but that's the accent I think.


----------



## cohenp (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what it is, but sometimes I hate Matt Serra. Sometimes I think he's cool though. Actually. Thinking back on it, I only really like him in comparison to Matt Hughes. I'm a huge GSP fan though. Bisping I liked the most when he was fighting in London. It just seemed kind of epic to watch the whole crowd go nuts as Bisping walks in to the arena with London Calling by the Clash playing.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 30, 2007)

I liked Serra when he was on before. Then he started talking and he hasn't quit since. Bisping has annoyed me from the beginning and Hughes is a cocky dork, but sometimes he mellows. I'm a GSp Randy Couture type of fan guy. Be humble, then whoop some ****,lol.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I like or don't like fighters only in regards to how they fight and their style of fighting.  I try not to judge them on how they are presented in the media.  I think the media tries to portray them in a "pro-wrestler" mode sometimes to create drama.

For example, I have read several interviews on Tim Sylvia and think he sounds like a great guy anytime I have read about him.  But, I can't stand the guy's fighting style at all so I don't really like to watch him at all.

That being said, I really like Hughes style (powerslam) and hope he sticks to his bread and butter style that got him the title in the first place and that he doesn't try and stand with GSP like he did last time.  I think if he goes in and implements his plan he will win (yeah, I know and if you can score more touchdowns than the other guy you will win too) but if he tries trading for a bit first I think GSP will be able to throw him off track and then implement his plan and win.

I really want to see the Liddell vs. Silva as well. Chuck really needs the win to stay competitive for the title.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the style of Matt Hughes. However, where he throws people off in his arrogance. He comes off as a very arrogant fighter so his other good points can be over looked.

However, GSP on the other hand talks more with his actions than with his mouth. Which is comforting when the pre-fight tape usually shows both fighter jacking their jaws over who will win.

It should be a good fight and while Hughes may have a slight advantage I'd hope that GSP could score an upset but it should be a great fight regardless.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 5, 2007)

I really do hope GSP wins.  Though I like Hughes as an athlete and fighter his attitude turns me off.

Anybody been keeping up with tis seasons TUF?  I love watching Serra who's a real Sensei teach while Hughes who's a fighter and has little experience teaching does show in his fighters performance.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 5, 2007)

Omar B said:


> I really do hope GSP wins. Though I like Hughes as an athlete and fighter his attitude turns me off.
> 
> Anybody been keeping up with tis seasons TUF? I love watching Serra who's a real Sensei teach while Hughes who's a fighter and has little experience teaching does show in his fighters performance.


 
I agree on Serra's coaching ability.  I'm refusing to watch the finals now that Mac after being warned twice about punching the John in the back of the head was then allowed to punch John in the back of the head 3 more times to get work into the rear naked, and then Tommy after being warned twice about his finger placement then jabs George in the eye with no repercussions win!?!  Come on!  I thought by now Big John would be a better ref than that!

I actually hope Hughes wins the fight with GSP so I can see Serra submit or KO him in the spring.


----------



## guitokenpoisabela (Dec 6, 2007)

i hate that last episode ,,i was hoping see serra team in the final.... hughes,i only hope he lose. the fight with serra and hughes i am sure they will fight no matter what happend ,they will meet. 

 i am in the club : "we hate matt hughes"


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2007)

I didnt see last night's show (out with family) but I'm saddened to hear that George is out.  That was the one guy who acted like an adult and displayed martial spirit all year.


----------

